# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Տարբեր ազգերի խոհանոցներ

## ivy

Սիրո՞ւմ եք այլազգի խոհանոցներ։ Փորձե՞լ եք այլազգի ճաշատեսակները։ Ո՞ր ազգի խոհանոցներն եք նախընտրում, որո՞նք չեք սիրում և ինչո՞ւ։  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Էս ոչ մեկ հայկական խոհանոցից բացի բան չի՞ փորձել։  :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

Փորձել եմ, իհարկե: Արաբական խոհանոցն եմ շատ սիրում (երևի ախպարական արմատներս են մեջս խոսում), մի տեսակ յուրահատուկ համեմունքներ ունեն, որ դուրըս շատ են գալիս՝ թե՛ քաղցրավենիքի և թե՛ այլ ճաշատեսակների մեջ: Ամենաշատը՝ դա:  Չինաճապոնական խոհանոցը չեմ սիրում, շատ «անհամ» է: Ֆրանսիական խոհանոցն էլ գրեթե չեմ հավանել, մանավանդ՝ ծովային ճաշատեսակները: Իտալական պաստան շատ համով է, մանավանդ՝ ճիշտ սոուսով: Ֆրանսիական ֆոնդյուն եմ սիրում: Տենց...  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պաշտում եմ մեքսիկական խոհանոցը..... Ափսոս, որ Հայաստանում մեքսիկական ֆասթֆուդ չկա  :Sad: 

Սիրում եմ չիլի (կարմիր լոբով ու տավարի մսով սոուսանման ճաշ) :Love: , թաքոս (լավաշիկի մեջ տարբեր բանջարեղեններ ու միս)  :Love: , բուռիտոս  :Love: , գուակամոլե ու տարբեր տեսակի սալսաներ, էնչիլյադա, նաչոս (պանիրը շատ շատ պետք ա լինի)  :Love: , քեսադիլյաս, թամալես (եգիպտացորենի պաստա փաթաթված եգիպտացորենի տերևների մեջ, մի խոսքով մեքսիկական տոլմա  :LOL:  ) :Love:  ու դե իհարկե թեքիլյա

Սիրում եմ արաբական խոհանոցը, ուղիղ մի տարի լանչս Նուրիից էի պատվիրում.....  :Love: 

Չինականն է հետաքրքիր, մսեղենից ու ձկնեղենից էնպիսի համով ճաշատեսակներ են սարքում, որ մատներդ հետը կուտես....

Մնացածից իսպանական խոհանոցից պաելյա եմ սիրում, իտալականից պաստա ու պիցցա, շվեյցարականից ֆոնդյու.... Վրացականի մասին էլ չասեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

_ես տենց բաներ չեմ փորձել…_

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հնդկական խոհանոցը մեծ մասամբ չեմ սիրում, ինչքան ուտեստներ փորձել եմ, չեմ հավանել, հիմնականում դրանցում գրեթե մշտապես առկա curry (հայերենը չգիտեմ) համեմունքի պատճառով, որի մենակ հոտից վատանում եմ։  :Bad:  Հնդկականից մանգոյի լասսի եմ սիրում։  :Nyam: 

Չինականից շատ բան չեմ փորձել, բայց ինչ էլ փորձել եմ՝ չեմ հավանել։

Կորեական խոհանոցն էլ, ինչքանով որ ծանոթ եմ, չեմ սիրում. անհամություն։  :Bad:  

Մի անգամ էստեղ՝ ԱՄՆ-ում աֆրիկյան ռեստորան էինք գնացել. շոկի մեջ էի. ինչ կերա, հավանեցի (ինձ հետ նման բան դեռ չէր եղել  :LOL: )։  :Shok:   :Jpit:  Երեքով համատեղ ահագին տարբեր բաներ էինք պատվիրել՝ փոքր չափաբաժիններով, որ բոլորս ամեն ինչից համտեսենք։ Շատ համով էին, բայց ոչ մեկի անունը չիմացա։  :Blush: 

Մեքսիկական խոհանոցից մենակ բըրիտո եմ կերել ու շատ եմ սիրում՝ սալսայով։  :Nyam:  Հաճախ եմ ուտում, մի երկու անգամ էլ ինքս եմ փորձել սարքել տանը։  :Smile: 

Առայժմ էսքանը։

----------


## Ռեդ

> _ես տենց բաներ չեմ փորձել…_


Ես էլ չեմ փորձել, արժի մի քանի չինական ուտեստներ փորձել, բայց . . . վախենում եմ ուտելուց ուտելիքը "փախչի"  :Lol2:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հնդկական խոհանոցը մեծ մասամբ չեմ սիրում, ինչքան ուտեստներ փորձել եմ, չեմ հավանել, հիմնականում դրանցում գրեթե մշտապես առկա curry (հայերենը չգիտեմ) համեմունքի պատճառով, որի մենակ հոտից վատանում եմ։  Հնդկականից մանգոյի լասսի եմ սիրում։


Իսկ ես քըրրի շատ եմ սիրում, բասմատի բրնձով քըրրիից համով բան չկա  :Tongue:

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ես քըրրի շատ եմ սիրում, բասմատի բրնձով քըրրիից համով բան չկա


Ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում, ընդհանրապես հնդկական ուտելիքների համար խելքս իմս չի... Հա, հոտը անտանելի կպնում է ամեն տեղ, բայց ոչինչ, համը տեղը հանում է։  :Smile:

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

Ամենից շատ սիրում եմ իտալական խոհանոցը:Եդ պաստաները,տարբեր սոուսներով,րիզոտոները:Չինական խոհանոցը շատ եմ սիրում,բայց ուտում եմ մանրամասց ուսումնասիրելուց հետո,թե մեջը ինչ կա:Միշտ պատվիրում ենք քաղցր հավիկ սօյա սոուզով:Պարսկական խոհանոց ուհ շատ եմ սիրում:Միսը լիմոնով մարինադ արած ու որպես գարնիռ սև ու սպիտակ բրինձ,առանց յուղի:Ես ինքս էլ սիրում եմ պատրաստել:Ու լիքը համով բաներ եմ կարում

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

> Ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում, ընդհանրապես հնդկական ուտելիքների համար խելքս իմս չի... Հա, հոտը անտանելի կպնում է ամեն տեղ, բայց ոչինչ, համը տեղը հանում է։


Հնդկականը շատ լավնա:Մանավանդ եթե կծուի սիրահար էս:Կծուն էլ երևի գիտեք,որ ուժեղ բարձրացնումա սեքսուալությունը,աֆրոդիզիակա համարվում:   Բայց ահավոր վատացել եմ,եդ հնդկական խոհանոցի պատճառով:Մի ժամանակ աննդհատ ուտում էի  հնդկական ուտելիքներ,որովհետև շատ էի հավանում:Հետո զգացի որ մաշկիցս մի տեսակ տարօրինակ հոտա գալիս:Իսկ շատ շուտով պարզեցի,որ էն հացը որ ուտում եմ,վրան սենց սև կետիկներ կայն:պարզեցի,որ մռջյունի փոշի է:Ու երկար տևեց մինչև ստամոքսս րիսթարթ արեցի:Ու հիմա մինչև մանրամասն չեմ հարցնում,նույնիսկ ջուր էլ չեմ խմում

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

> Պաշտում եմ մեքսիկական խոհանոցը..... Ափսոս, որ Հայաստանում մեքսիկական ֆասթֆուդ չկա 
> 
> Սիրում եմ չիլի (կարմիր լոբով ու տավարի մսով սոուսանման ճաշ), թաքոս (լավաշիկի մեջ տարբեր բանջարեղեններ ու միս) , բուռիտոս , գուակամոլե ու տարբեր տեսակի սալսաներ, էնչիլյադա, նաչոս (պանիրը շատ շատ պետք ա լինի) , քեսադիլյաս, թամալես (եգիպտացորենի պաստա փաթաթված եգիպտացորենի տերևների մեջ, մի խոսքով մեքսիկական տոլմա  ) ու դե իհարկե թեքիլյա
> 
> Սիրում եմ արաբական խոհանոցը, ուղիղ մի տարի լանչս Նուրիից էի պատվիրում..... 
> 
> Չինականն է հետաքրքիր, մսեղենից ու ձկնեղենից էնպիսի համով ճաշատեսակներ են սարքում, որ մատներդ հետը կուտես....
> 
> Մնացածից իսպանական խոհանոցից պաելյա եմ սիրում, իտալականից պաստա ու պիցցա, շվեյցարականից ֆոնդյու.... Վրացականի մասին էլ չասեմ


Ես էլ եմ Նուրին սիրել,բա եդտեղի լահմաջուն,շատ համովիկա:Կարծում եմ իտալական բրուսկետաներն էլ են շատ համով ու լազանյան:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա ԹԵՔԻԼԱՅԻՆ,եթե ասում էս սիրում էս,սենց խմի,չնայած կարողա արդեն փորձել էս:Մի բաժակում Թեքիլան,մյուսում էլ կծու բիբարը կտրում էս սուր կողմով,որ փոքր բաժակ ստացվի,դնում էս վոդկայի բաժակի մեջ,ու էդ կծու բիբարի մեջ լցնում էս լիմոնի սոկ:Խմում էս թեքիլան,վրայից էլ մի կում էդ բիբառի պարունակությունից     Հա ու էդ բիբառով բաժակի բերանին քսի աղ

----------


## dvgray

Սիրում եմ ամենաշատը արաբական խոհանոցը ՝ տարբեր քյուֆթաները, սառմաները , փախլավաները /ուշքս գնում ա/, տոլմաները…
մենակ իսկական արաբականը  :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ֆրանսիական խոհանոցից սիրում եմ սնկով ապուրները  :Nyam:  հատուկ ինչ-որ համեմունքներ ու ձև ունեն պատրաստելու

Մնացածի նկատմամբ` պաստաներ, պիցաներ, տարբեր ձև պատրաստած, համեմունքներով լանգետներ, տապակած մսեր, ... անտարբեր եմ, ավելի շատ սիրում եմ նոր ու արտասովոր համեր փորձել, այդ պատճառով չինական խոհանոցն է դուրս շաաատ  եկել....
Մանավանդ կծու-թթու- քաղցր ուտեստները, ծովամթերքով, սև և դեղին սնկերով...
նաև շա~տ յուրահատուկ է լիմոնի և դաղձի /mint խոտերի/ համադրությամբ պատրաստված հավի միս և ձուկը.....  :Love: 
Չինական խոհանոցում նաև մսի պատրաստման մոտեցումն է տարբեր.... երբեք չեմ հանդիպել մեծ կտորներով տապակած միս... Միսն այնպես են պատրաստում, որ մի ուրիշ բան է դառնում...
Ճապոնականը չգիտեմ, բայց որ ստեղի սուշին սուշի չի, իսկ իսկական սուշին ուտելու բան չի,  :Bad:    դա հաստատ  :LOL:

----------


## Դեկադա

Հնդկական  խոհանոցից  եմ  փորձել....  համով  ուտեստներ  և  ճաշեր  ունեն, բայց  մի  քիչ  կծու  են  :Sad: : Հիմա  անուններ  չեմ  հիշում, բայց  լավն  են  :Smile: 




> ivy-ի խոսքերից  
> Ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում, ընդհանրապես հնդկական ուտելիքների համար խելքս իմս չի... Հա, հոտը անտանելի կպնում է ամեն տեղ, բայց ոչինչ, համը տեղը հանում է։


Ի դեպ   ես  էլ  եմ  զգացել  այդ  հոտերը: :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Հնդկական  խոհանոցից  եմ  փորձել....  համով  ուտեստներ  և  ճաշեր  ունեն, բայց  մի  քիչ  կծու  են : Հիմա  անուններ  չեմ  հիշում, բայց  լավն  են 
> 
> Ի դեպ   ես  էլ  եմ  զգացել  այդ  հոտերը:


Ես հիմա համարյա ամեն օր եմ զգում, տանը հնդկական ճաշեր եմ սարքում, նույնիսկ հնդկական հաց եմ թխում. շատ եմ սիրում էդ խոհանոցը ու հենց մեծ մասամբ՝ կծվության համար։  :Blush:

----------

Ձայնալար (17.01.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

> ivy
> Ես հիմա համարյա ամեն օր եմ զգում, տանը հնդկական ճաշեր եմ սարքում, նույնիսկ հնդկական հաց եմ թխում. շատ եմ սիրում էդ խոհանոցը ու հենց մեծ մասամբ՝ կծվության համար


Ես  էլ  եմ  կերել  հնդկական  հաց  և  ասեմ, որ  շատ  համեղ  էր  և  ի  դեպ   այն  մեր  լավաշին  ահագին  համային  առումով  նման  էր:Ես  էլ  շատ  հաճախակի  եմ  ուտում  նրանց  ճաշերը, բայց  ասել, որ  բոլոր  ճաշատեսակներն    եմ  հավանում  մի  քիչ  սխալ  կլինի :Smile: : Իսկ  քաղցրեղենը  շատ  եմ  սիրում, ափսոս  անունները  չեմ  հիշում// պետք  է  քրոջս հարցնեմ// :Smile: : Իսկ  հոտերը  ինչքանով, որ  հասկացել  եմ  յուրահատուկ  են  ու  չեն  էլ  անցնում, կարծես  իրենցից  հենց  կպած  լինեն: :Sad:

----------


## ivy

Ճապոնական խոհանոցից խելքս գնում է բուսական սուշիի համար: Թաթախում ես սոյա սոուսի ու վասաբիի մեջ, հետը մի կտոր ջինջեր վերցնում... և գժվում համից:  :Nyam:  Հետն էլ ճապոնական օխան՝ կանաչ թեյը, շատ լավ է գնում:  :Yes: 
Ամեն օր կարող եմ ուտել...

----------


## Kita

Կարդացի, կարդացի ու որոշեցի, որ ուզում եմ գնալ ճապոնական ռեստորան, հանդիպում կազմակերպենք, գնանք :Wink: 
Ու ամեն անգամ տարբեր ազգերի խոհանոցներ համտեսենք :Smile: 

Մեկ էլ ես էլ էլի մենակ արաբական եմ փորձել ու էլի ինչպես Հայկոն ասաց երևի ախպարական գծերիցս է, որ շատ եմ սիրում ու համով էլ ինքս եմ պատրաստում :Tongue:  մաման միշտ զարմանում է, թե ոնց չտեսնելով հանդերձ էտ սաղ գիտեմ պատրաստել ու վաշե որտեղից :LOL:  

Մեկ էլ Երևանում կա՞ հնդկական խոհանոց :Think:  Էտ էլ գնանք :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Մեկ էլ Երևանում կա՞ հնդկական խոհանոց Էտ էլ գնանք


Կա, Տերյանի վրա՝ Սայաթ-Նովայի խաչմերուկից մի քիչ վերև: Կոչվում է Karma: Էժան չի, բայց բավականին համով են պատրաստում:

----------


## REAL_ist

ժողովուրդ չինականի գներից ովա խաբար?))

----------


## Քամի

Այվի ջան դու կիմանաս

lee kum kee
oyster flavoured sauce-ն ինչի՞ համար ա
չինական խանութից եմ առել,բայց չգիտեմ թե դրանով  ինչ են պատրաստում

----------


## ivy

> Այվի ջան դու կիմանաս
> 
> lee kum kee
> oyster flavoured sauce-ն ինչի՞ համար ա
> չինական խանութից եմ առել,բայց չգիտեմ թե դրանով  ինչ են պատրաստում


Oyster flavoured sauce նշանակում է ոստրեի (устрица) համով սոուս, հենց ոստրեներից պատրաստված է: Սովորաբար չինական նմանատիպ սոուսները կարելի է ավելացնել եփած կամ տապակած ձկնեղենի, մսեղենի կամ բանջարեղենային սալաթի վրա: Համ էլ մարինադ սարքելիս կարելի է օգտագործել: Պիտի որ մի քիչ քաղցրավուն, մի քիչ էլ աղի համ ունենա: Մի հատ բացիր, համը մատի ծայրով տես, ինքդ կզգաս՝ ինչի վրա կարելի է լցնել:  :Smile:

----------


## Քամի

> Oyster flavoured sauce նշանակում է ոստրեի (устрица) համով սոուս, հենց ոստրեներից պատրաստված է: Սովորաբար չինական նմանատիպ սոուսները կարելի է ավելացնել եփած կամ տապակած ձկնեղենի, մսեղենի կամ բանջարեղենային սալաթի վրա: Համ էլ մարինադ սարքելիս կարելի է օգտագործել: Պիտի որ մի քիչ քաղցրավուն, մի քիչ էլ աղի համ ունենա: Մի հատ բացիր, համը մատի ծայրով տես, ինքդ կզգաս՝ ինչի վրա կարելի է լցնել:


Ճիշտ ես հենց համից էլ գացի, որ հարմար կլինի ձկան հետ..
շնորհակալ եմ 
վաղը կպատրաստեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ժողովուրդ չինականի գներից ովա խաբար?))


Արտասահմանում չինական խոհանոցը կամ ավելի ճիշտ չինական ֆասթֆուդը ամենաաէժանն է, իսկ Հայաստանում ամենաթանկը  :Wink:  Երևանում լավ չինական ռեստորաններ կան - Լոտուս, Բեյջինգ... բայց բավականին թանկ են

----------

REAL_ist (18.01.2009)

----------


## erexa

Սիրում եմ իտալական խոհանոցը: Չեմ սիրում հունական խոհանոցը: Համարյա ինչ կերել, չեմ հավանել, բացի` հունական աղցանից:

----------

